
Show HN: Crushify.org - MarkIceberg
http://crushify.org/about
======
f_salmon
Props for your effort!

What I dislike (not specifically about your project, that is!) is the idea
that, as a society, we're incentivized to increasingly hide behind our screens
instead of growing some balls an actually live in the "real life". Here, we're
talking about dating. The other current topic: how we intend to fight
democracy-destroying mass surveillance by (apparently) simply sitting behind
our screens.

~~~
ojii
You could also argue that this project helps society move in a way you prefer.
Once you get to "mutual crush" and ideally start dating, my assumption would
be that those dates would be in "real life".

~~~
dnautics
most people will still hide behind their screens and not do anything about
their crush. I actually had a concept that might solve this problem - in order
to 'unlock' more options, you have to go on a date first and exchange passkeys
with the other dater.

------
jey
This used to be extremely common as a naturally viral way to harvest email
addresses, the prompt was "put in the email addresses of your crushes".

What's your twist that sets it apart from the usual variants? (Sure, building
it on top of Facebook could potentially provide some additional benefits, but
what are they?)

~~~
MarkIceberg
Well, frankly I wasn't expecting frontpage HN. This was just a sideproject
that I was doing to get acquainted with golang. With respect to your concern
about email address harvesting, the facebook graph api doesnt not give the app
access to friends' email addresses. We only know the emails of the people who
sign up, and it's used for notification purposes only. :)

------
Comkid
[http://www.downapp.com/](http://www.downapp.com/)

There are more examples of apps just like this that came before (this is the
only one that comes to mind at the moment), the only way I would be remotely
interested is if they figured a way to solve the inherent problem of selecting
all/some of your friends as crushes to see who had you as a crush, and then
what happens when someone legitimately adds the person who was just checking
everyone's crushes.

~~~
rahimnathwani
I've heard that this is a problem with real-life speed-dating as well.

~~~
matthewrudy
I guess speed dating is always a conflict between making the most sincere
matches, and making sure everyone has fun.

If that one person says "yes" to everyone, no doubt their intentions were to
game the system, but if they avoid attendees going away thinking "no one liked
me", then they've actually benefited the event's success.

------
joelrunyon
Isn't this a PG version of bangwithfriends?

~~~
garrettdreyfus
What does Paul Graham have to do with this?

~~~
MarkIceberg
I dont think he means Paul Graham. More likely, PG the movie rating.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Sorry I was being a bit sarcastic.

------
ddorian43
Why not limit it to say 3 friends? You can't have a crush on every friend (you
might want to bang them, but not crush?)?

~~~
dabito
I like this idea, but perhaps it'd be better to rate limit to say 1 crush a
day

~~~
MarkIceberg
Thanks for the advice. I really don't have any rate limiting features built in
at the moment, but I will look into it. :)

------
techaddict009
Seems similar to bang with friends. Except the bang part.

------
booruguru
"Crushify" is a really awkward name. And I really wish this "-ify" trend would
end...it's lazy and utterly lame.

~~~
MarkIceberg
guilty of laziness.

~~~
d0m
Lazify might be your new project!

------
tonylampada
I remember this exact crush feature was on Orkut about 13 years ago.

------
bybjorn
Hmm, looks like the web-version of Tinder which has already been available for
a while and is pretty popular
[http://www.gotinder.com](http://www.gotinder.com)

------
aegiso
Solve two nearly insurmountable problems and you have a winner:

1) Make it impossible to game. 2) Chicken and egg.

I have no idea how to solve these problems, but it's a concept ripe for
disruption if you do.

~~~
MarkIceberg
It sure is. Thanks :)

------
the1
why not just ask the girl/boy out?

~~~
omilu
this

------
kseistrup
Showstopper for me: Log in with Facebook

~~~
MarkIceberg
Sorry. There is no other alternative. It cannot be built without access to a
social graph. I didn't think of including Twitter because of the user limits.

~~~
kseistrup
I see. Thanks.

------
matthewnolandev
Jesus! Just go talk to her!

------
avckp
"login with facebook" "Sorry"

~~~
eropple
It needs a social graph to do what it does. Do you have a better option for
that than Facebook?

~~~
MarkIceberg
This is what is scaring away most of the site visitors. Each permission has a
reason for being asked for: "&scope=email,friends_about_me,user_about_me"

email: to notify you when a match is found. an access_token grants us
knowledge of only the users email and not his friends'. This cannot be used
for viral email harvesting.

friends_about_me: To seperate views based on gender.

user_about_me: to help decide which view is to be "initially " displayed based
on the users' gender.

~~~
jnbiche
Why do you need to segregate based on gender, anyway? Boys can crush on boys,
and girls can crush on girls. If they discover that they are a mutual crush,
why deny them the fun?

If you really want to filter views, let the user make a explicit decision to
filer view based on gender, using a drop-down menu or something.

~~~
iancarroll
There comes a point where you're going overboard about privacy.

~~~
kall
And that point is same sex crushes?

~~~
MarkIceberg
We dont limit you to same sex crushes. There is a toggle button to switch
between genders

------
Tycho
Adds a whole new dimension to 'fraping'.

